# Knit Radar patterns



## JaniceK

I posted this info under "Knitmaster 700" & when I searched the forum for "Knit Radar", I couldn't find my own post. Therefore I am posting again:

I bot an SK 700 recently that has a built-in KR7 and came with a complete, apparently never used, set of the original patterns. I took them to the UPS Store where they have a big copier that can handle blueprints & other large papers, and had them make me a duplicate paper set AND SCAN THEM ALL INTO A PDF file in 1:1 ratio.

Then for all to enjoy, I uploaded them to the files at

http://machineknittingetc.com/singer-silver-reed-knit-radar-patterns.html

You can download the PDF file for free, and there are a total of 41 pages. You can view & print them out at home but each page is at least 13 1/2 inches wide and some are as long as 24 inches, so if you have Adobe print it out (banner setting) it may take 4 to 6 pieces of paper that you then have to align and tape, etc.

The UPS Store only charged me about $50 to copy & print all the 41 pages in 1:1 ratio on big paper & save them as PDFs, so for about $1 per page you can get a copy place to do just the pages you want. You probably don't even want all 41 pages. These originals are all half-sized patterns.

To test, I did have Adobe print out one pattern page at 50% and it turned out exactly right for a quarter-sized pattern, so it can be done easily.

Now if I could just find a set of mid-gauge stitch scales for my KR11.


----------



## Linuxgirl

Thank you, that is very nice of you. I'm getting really, really tempted to get a knit radar for my MK70 now. Must check Ebay, I guess ;-) .


----------



## The Knitmaster

Why do you want mid gauge stitch scales, the KR 11 scales go down to 9 sts but with a centre O, which just means you have to draw centre back/front to correspond, or draw pattern in quarter scale.


----------



## Feather

JaniceK - Can these patterns be used on a Brother 891 machine?


----------



## randiejg

Thanks for making these available to everyone. I'm sure lots of knitters here on the forum will be very happy to get them.


----------



## janetmk

Thank you, I have a Knitmaster 700 and can't check the link currently but will do ASAP. It is very good of you to share. Agin many thanks.


----------



## JaniceK

I don't know very much about Brother machines, but if their Knit Leaders use drawings of clothing shapes, these patterns could be handy. The older Singer Knit Radars used paper patterns, but starting with the KR 10 or KR 11, they use Mylar sheets that the patterns are traced onto.

I think the knit Radars, Contours, & Leaders are all built on the same basic concept.

As for wanting some mid-gauge stitch scales, I am a MKaholic so I love gadgets! The more gadgets the better!
;-)


----------



## AAKnits

Thank you Janice! This is great news, and it's appreciated.
The idea to have them printed on large sheets at Kinko's is awesome!


----------



## GrandmaLiz

Thank you. I have Brother machines but I am sure the shapes etc. will be very useful.


----------



## Auntiesue

I saw your post and did download the patterns!! Thank you soooo much for doing that.


----------



## mkahl

Everyone on this forum is so generous; I just want to thank you for posting the pdf. I am a newbie and am still making afghans but I hope to move onto sweaters soon. No machine knitters that I know of around here so I look for answers on your website. Hello from Brick, NJ, USA


----------



## Auntiesue

"I took them to the UPS Store where they have a big copier that can handle blueprints & other large papers, and had them make me a duplicate paper set AND SCAN THEM ALL INTO A PDF file in 1:1 ratio."

What paper did you have the duplicates printed on? I have a Singer 360 with built in radar. Have not used it yet. Still learning the machine. I've read the manual which isn't very clear about exactly how to use these. Plan on starting another thread on how to use once I get them printed.


----------



## JaniceK

The lady at the UPS Store thought the originals were on 40# paper. I don't know what weight paper they used to print out my duplicate set, as I was more concerned with getting them into a PDF file. Regular office copy paper is usually 20#, but copies of blueprints and land plats are often printed on heavier paper.

Obviously some heavier weight paper (heavier than regular copy paper) if available, would be more durable and last longer if fed through a Knit Radar.

I have not had time to use my paper patterns yet either, but understand that using the correct stitch gauge ruler makes it easier.

Today I found an old September 1997 Studio newsletter with Knit Radar patterns for clothes for an 18-inch doll or teddy bear, so I'm thinking I may experiment with those "mini-patterns". (All my granddaughters are too old for dolls, but I am sure I can find a neighbor child to whom I can give them.) It says the patterns are 1/2 scale so should work in the 360's, etc. built-in radar.

http://machineknittingetc.com/studio-tips-and-tricks-v01-no-5-knit-contour-18-inch-dolls.html

(Sometimes when I copy & paste a long link, it doesn't work right for me?)


----------



## 30Knitter

JaniceK said:


> Now if I could just find a set of mid-gauge stitch scales for my KR11.


You can use the yellow ruler for your swatch measurement. You don't need a special set of scales. Standard (green stick) swatch is 40 stitches and 60 rows. Bulky (blue stick) is 20 stitches and 30 rows. There is also a yellow stick and it has a set of stitches and rows to use with it. You can always use the standard gauge swatch, it will give you the correct scale to use with your kr11.


----------



## ruth Roxanne

Thanks for these patterns!


----------



## JaniceK

And now for the Knit Radar rulers! I love gadgets.

I have gotten all the rulers that I have (don't know whether I am missing any?) scanned into PDF files that will print out correctly at 100% and uploaded them to the 
www.machineknittingetc.com site.

The KR11 set is available now at
http://machineknittingetc.com/silver-reed-kr11-stitch-scales.html

and the KR7 set will be posted shortly.

The KR11 set will print out fine on letter-size paper, but the KR7 set needs legal-size 8 1/2 X 14 inches.

Hope these will be useful.


----------



## janetmk

Thanks the KR 7 set will be useful - forgot about them too !


----------



## KateWood

Thanks for posting these rulers


----------



## JaniceK

http://machineknittingetc.com/singer-silver-reed-kr7-stitch-scales.html

And may everyone who thought about buying some of these, take the money and buy yourself some more yarn!!!

:lol:


----------



## cat_woman

Thank you! I just bought a KM700 a couple weeks ago that didn't come with any of the rulers. This will very helpful.


----------



## skitt53

I'm confused, your first post says the patterns you posted are half-sized patterns, but I thought the KR-7 used full-sized patterns?


----------



## JaniceK

KR-7 can use either full or half sized shapes, but the original ones that came w/ SK700 are half sized. 

Those same 700 half size patterns are the set that I took to UPS Store and had scanned into a PDF file at 1:1 ratio. That PDF file I uploaded for the benefit of all.

The KR11 can use half size or quarter size.


----------



## skitt53

Great! Thanks for that clarification, Janice!


----------



## goosey

I have just bought a kr11 but there's no help with draffting my own patterns. Its all very new to me so im not too sure whats what with it wish me luck


----------



## JaniceK

The KR11 uses mylars (Singer/Studio ones are green checked but the "squares" are square - unlike the red stitch pattern mylars that are actually rectangles) and you can draw a schematic on the mylar in one-quarter size ratio to the actual garment pieces.

I found some blank mylars at www.dknits.com if you need to buy some of them. (They are actually quite difficult to find.) Even if you only have just one blank mylar, you can draw your pattern pieces on vellum or tracing paper, and very carefully tape it to the mylar (don't cover the side holes or it can't feed through) so you can reuse the same mylar over & over.

Hopefully you have the gauge rulers because you are going to need them for your garment pieces to let the KR11 know your gauge so garment will come out to the correct size.

Copies of the rulers and the KR11 manual are available as free PDFs:
http://machineknittingetc.com/catalogsearch/result/?order=date&dir=desc&q=Kr11

If you need help drawing, I am not an artist, so somebody else needs to jump in & help here!!! But many hand-knit patterns come with the schematics/shapes of pieces, which if you have a PDF of it, you can figure the approximate ratio and have Adobe reader print it out at that % ratio. All you really need is the shape & can adjust the size by referring to the correct gauge ruler so that you come out with the right number of stitches & rows = right measurements.


----------



## helenr1

Thank you so much for investing your time and money for everyone's benefit.


----------



## etrnlife

goosey said:


> I have just bought a kr11 but there's no help with draffting my own patterns. Its all very new to me so im not too sure whats what with it wish me luck


I know this is old, but this is the best resource I have for drafting your own patterns. Nicely Knit Lines by Mary Louise Norman, available at Country Knitting of Maine.
http://countryknittingofmaine.com/MaryLouiseNorman.html

I have the book and DVD set. I've managed to draft my daughter's basic and will spend the cold winter evenings working trough the exercises in the book.


----------



## goosey

Is yhere any way of pyrchasing tbe patterns as I can't print them and I really need some at the correct size.


----------



## etrnlife

goosey said:


> Is yhere any way of pyrchasing tbe patterns as I can't print them and I really need some at the correct size.


They aren't made anymore, but some dealers might have a set. Needle Tek had some, it's best to call them.
http://needle-tek.com/


----------



## JaniceK

goosey said:


> Is yhere any way of pyrchasing tbe patterns as I can't print them and I really need some at the correct size.


If you have the computer savvy to download the PDF file onto a USB "thumb drive", you can take it to a place that makes copies, such as UPS Store, and have them print out just the pages you want. Probably cost about $1 per page.

You obviously have a computer, or else you couldn't be on this forum, but do you not have a printer? Or any grandchildren who could walk you through how to get them printed? If you can get somebody to print them out for you on regular paper, you can have Adobe also print lines to match one page to another - that and some Scotch tape is all you need.


----------



## goosey

Im glad to say no grandchildren yet as my eldest us only 15 . But there are no ups stores here in the uk and no stores that could print them out near me but thank you all for your help.


----------



## JaniceK

Bet your 15 yo can help - all these kids today seem to take to computers like ducks to water. 

Sorry, my apologies! I just (incorrectly) assumed you were older as so few young people in the US seem to be in interested in crafts such as sewing, knitting, etc. Many like the finished objects but don't want to do it themselves. At least 90 of the people in my local KM group have grown children & many have G'kids. I'm so old that I learned to sew on a treadle machine!


----------



## goosey

Please don't apologise ita absolutely fine .I work in a haberdashery and some older than me won't accept help or advice as ghey think I couldn't possibly know anything . But I just really don't mind im not offended in any way thank you for answering my questions . Im just no good with pcs . I was hoping for a sweater pattern to make I time for xmas never mind ill keep trying.


----------



## 30Knitter

Patterns are available at Newton's.


----------



## JaniceK

Newtons is in California USA - the original post in this thread is from the UK. My goal in getting those patterns into a PDF file was so anybody anywhere could economically be able to access (download for free) and print them out for minimal cost. 

The purchase & shipping from the US to the UK may be cost prohibitive for the original poster? 

Plus IMHO, Newtons is high priced.


----------



## LeeAnn56

when I down load the file, do I just ask them to print it 1:1 or do I say to do it 50%. I just can't seem to wrap my head around this


----------



## JaniceK

These patterns are "half-scale" patterns = one-half of the finished garment size, so if you have Adobe Reader print them out at 100% = 1:1 ratio, they will be the right size. 

Since most people just have letter-size paper, it will take more than 1 piece of paper. You can tell Adobe to print in "banner" mode with alignment lines to help you see exactly how to scotch tape multiple sheets of paper together. 

If you tell Adobe to print at a 50% ratio, then you would have "quarter sized" patterns (which some Knit Radars" can use). 

The PDFs really do print out correctly! I tested them. 

Janice


----------



## etrnlife

http://www.deofsf.com/Resources/Scale-Rulers.pdf
This .pdf has a section on printing to exact scale in Adobe.

I was unable to print anything to exact 1:1 scale because I didn't have the correct settings in Adobe. After reading this, and printing out the 1/2 scale ruler to tape onto my 18" ruler, I can now print the Radar scales and patterns.

I actually printed out the 1/2 scale cm ruler as I find it more precise when I draw my own radar patterns.


----------



## akgr

Thank you veryyyyy much! I was looking for these


----------



## Alan Vickers

It is excellent that machine knitters have taken the trouble to scan patterns and stitch scales and have them converted to pdf files so that they can be downloaded and then be of benefit to other knitters, particularly so as stitch scales seem to be difficult to obtain here in the UK. 

A point to bear in mind is that scanning or photocopying generally applies a reduction in size of about 1% or slightly more. I tried this with my own printer scanner by scanning a couple of stitch scales and then ran off a print and compared the dimensions with the original and found a reduction of about 1.4%

In most cases this probably does not matter, however it is as well to remember that it is there as the reduction could be more if copying more than once.

I use the built-in knit radars on a KM 360 and KM 500 and in both cases, when checking, I found that the 'setting' of the knit radar was incorrect and the dial needed to be adjusted. The service manual gives information on how to do this and I was able to correct the problem. I also made a 'test strip' to periodically run through the knit radar at a particular setting to see that it is correct and I find that this is well worth doing.

I also have a KR6 knit radar and I periodically carry out the same test on this.


----------



## JaniceK

Good point Alan. People need to remember that a KR pattern is just a shape - correctly proportioned width and height - similar to a road map. The gauge swatch is the key to the finished size and the correct ruler to use to achieve that size. The shape guides us when to increase/decrease stitches so we know when to "turn".


----------



## KateWood

I have One complete set of the originally provided patterns for the 360 or KR6 if anyone in the US is interested in purchase, send a PM for more information.


----------



## MaciNic

I just wanted to send a Thank You to you and everyone else in this community who have made information like these freely available to machine knitters worldwide. I'm the new caretaker of a Singer 360 and have several friends with new-to-them 321/327s. Having this forum and similar ones has made our introduction to machine knitting so much more possible. Thank You.


----------



## texas44

I am interested in printing a knit radar pattern to paper. tbe otiginals arethick cardstock so wonder exact size of paper and what people are using to print their own .I have heard of sketch paper being used. Please give size of bond or more info so I can order. what about little holes for feeder.
love this topic. Linda D USA


----------



## JaniceK

The Knit Radar 7 patterns (half-scaled) do not have feeder holes on the side. See my posts above about the weight of the paper used for the original patterns - maybe 40# ? For about a dollar per page you can get them printed on the big sheets of paper used for blueprints - that paper is probably at least 28#. May be a little more expensive than printing at home, but a lot less trouble!

If you want to print at home, most general purpose copy/print paper is 20#; I would not use any lighter weight than that. The problem with printing them out on standard letter size or A4 paper is that you will still have to align and tape the multiple sheets together for each garment shape.

If you have feeder holes, you need mylar sheets, don't you? If so, then you need the quarter-scaled patterns for the KR10, KR11, & KR21s. If you have, or can find, the blank green-squares mylars, you can just put the pattern shape under the mylar and trace the shape - or draw your own. Suggest you use a water-erasable Vis-a-Vis pen on the mylar, so you can wipe off the mylar & use it again.


----------



## texas44

thanks, JaniceK I do not have a mylar machine but a Toyota knit radar K33 .sorry I missed the post about the weight of the paper.Reaplly appreciate your advice and the input of others. Linda D


----------



## JaniceK

I know "less than nothing" about the Toyota charting devices. LOL


----------



## Cookiecat

What a sweet thing to do! Thanks! Now when I get the nerve up to try my Knit Radar I'll have a starting point!! :sm01: :sm01: :sm01: :sm24:


----------



## Caggsie

Thanks for this, I have originals which are getting a little dog eared, now to find somewhere in the UK to get them printed.


----------



## Peanut Tinker

Thank you!


----------



## febo44

Wow what a great forum.
I am a beginner knitter in possession of a Singer memo-matic 360 and ribbing attachment srp-50. This machine has come with all the gadgets and gizmos from the original owner. I am slowly making my way through the manuals and have approached the pattern paper section and am totally stumped! I am missing the patterns. 
So.. can anyone please help me. After reading this forum- are these patterns (kindly) uploaded into PDFs compatible with my machine? Also when using the printed patterns, do you use these as visual guides or do you insert these into machine as the originals would have?
Thank you so kindly, 
Phoebe, twenty something yr old,NZ


----------



## KateWood

Hi Phoebe, you put them through your knit radar like the originals. I'm sure someone will recall the link to where you can find them...You'll also want to be sure you have the ruler and the needle number tapes,


----------



## febo44

Thanks so much Kate, what a quick response. My machine has the rulers and tapes. 
Will be heading to the printers tomorrow!


----------



## JaniceK

Have not re-read the preceding pages of this thread, but you can print these PDFs from Adobe Reader (free app) on plain paper if you tell the printer to print in BANNER mode. Each pattern will then print on several sheets of regular paper with lines marking exactly where to line up adjoining pages. A few pieces of scotch tape & you'd be good to go.

Where I live commercial printing places (Staples, UPS Stores, etc) that have wide paper (such as for blueprints) will charge about $1 for each large copy. So you may want to print only selected patterns as I think there are a total of 47 including men's & children in that set. 

I happy to hear these patterns are being utilized.

ETA: 1:1 ratio PDFs of all (that I had) KR rulers are also available on the same site where you got the pattern PDFs.


----------



## Oksana B

Wow! it's so nice of you. i just purchased Singer 700 with built in radar, but do not have patterns. i hope those will fit. But i've never used radar and don't know how to use it. If someone please could refere me where i could familiarize myself with the radar and how to use patterns. Thanks.


----------



## Azzara

Oksana B said:


> Wow! it's so nice of you. i just purchased Singer 700 with built in radar, but do not have patterns. i hope those will fit. But i've never used radar and don't know how to use it. If someone please could refere me where i could familiarize myself with the radar and how to use patterns. Thanks.


This is an excellent article - http://clearwaterknits.com/kr6-and-kr7-knit-contours/ that will guide you using the Knit Contour in your SK 700.


----------



## Peanut Tinker

Great sharing! Thanks.


----------



## Oksana B

thank you


----------

